# Does anybody still make a kitchen box?



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

FrontierPlay has one: https://frontierplay.com/products/kitchen-dry-box

Found this as well, if you just feel like spending money. Looks kind of cool, though, and comes with a Partner stove: https://adventure-ready.com/store/kanz-outdoors-field-kitchen-k120pf/


----------



## KipG (Jan 13, 2019)

seantana said:


> FrontierPlay has one: https://frontierplay.com/products/kitchen-dry-box
> 
> Found this as well, if you just feel like spending money. Looks kind of cool, though, and comes with a Partner stove: https://adventure-ready.com/store/kanz-outdoors-field-kitchen-k120pf/


Thanks, Sean. I didn't even consider the Frontierplay. They're...no nice way to say it, they're cheap crap.


The other one looks amazing, and would be awesome in the van, but it sure don't look waterproof!


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Madcow has one, $810: Aluminum Dry Boxes & Custom Welding | Bozeman, MT | Mad Cow Metal Works


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

KipG said:


> Thanks, Sean. I didn't even consider the Frontierplay. They're...no nice way to say it, they're cheap crap.
> 
> 
> The other one looks amazing, and would be awesome in the van, but it sure don't look waterproof!


Beg to differ on the Frontierplay. They may be cheaper then others, but they are a great value and far from crappy. The latches and handles could be more sturdy, but the box itself works as well or better then others. The double seal on them is superior to many of the more expensive ones.

IMHO, they are the reasonable one and the rest are just overly expensive. Frontierplay has just decided not to play into the "if its made for rafting double the price" thing.

That said, if you can't stand to spend a reasonable amount of money on a decent product... calling any of the drybox manufacturers and asking them to make you one would probably be the way to go.


----------



## KipG (Jan 13, 2019)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Beg to differ on the Frontierplay.


 You don't need to beg. A difference of opinion is perfectly acceptable.
But tell me, if "the latches and handles could be more sturdy", does it really work as well or better? If so, why should the latches and handles be better? Broken latches was a big part of what formed my opinion.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

They function just fine...they are just on the cheaper side. I haven't had any of them cease to function on the 4 boxes I own from them (a kitchen box, one of their 37" boxes and two of the personal size boxes). A few have rust on them, but still function just fine. If I had my way I'd still like something a bit sturdier and made of stainless steel...but they do just fine. The handles on the kitchen box still work, but no longer stop at 90 degrees. You can still pick the box up, but its a tiny bit more uncomfortable. Not sure what you did to break a latch, but my latches don't show any sign of actually ceasing to function.

The primary reason for a dry box is to keep things dry and secure and the Frontierplay boxes perform as well or better then most dryboxes I've seen in that regard. I've had my kitchen box since 2016 and it has seen around 300 days of river time. I'll admit I haven't flipped so can't say if its still completely 100% water tight, but it has never let in any water in normal use.

At the end of the day it doesn't really matter all that much to me whether you get one or not...but for me...its not worth $200 to 500 more to have some slightly nicer latches and handles. Easy enough to just go buy new sturdier ones and install them for $50 or less.


----------



## KipG (Jan 13, 2019)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> They function just fine...they are just on the cheaper side. I haven't had any of them cease to function on the 4 boxes I own from them (a kitchen box, one of their 37" boxes and two of the personal size boxes). A few have rust on them, but still function just fine. If I had my way I'd still like something a bit sturdier and made of stainless steel...but they do just fine. The handles on the kitchen box still work, but no longer stop at 90 degrees. You can still pick the box up, but its a tiny bit more uncomfortable. Not sure what you did to break a latch, but my latches don't show any sign of actually ceasing to function.
> 
> The primary reason for a dry box is to keep things dry and secure and the Frontierplay boxes perform as well or better then most dryboxes I've seen in that regard. I've had my kitchen box since 2016 and it has seen around 300 days of river time. I'll admit I haven't flipped so can't say if its still completely 100% water tight, but it has never let in any water in normal use.
> 
> At the end of the day it doesn't really matter all that much to me whether you get one or not...but for me...its not worth $200 to 500 more to have some slightly nicer latches and handles. Easy enough to just go buy new sturdier ones and install them for $50 or less.


Thanks, you may have convinced me


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

If you live in Colorado, I'd go check out Down River in Denver. Zach helped me design a kitchen box to my liking and knew things about the design I had never thought of. The price was in the $800 range. I couldn't be happier with it and they had it completed on the day they said they would. I can tell it will last me the rest of my life.


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Ive had great luck with my Frontier play kitchen box, just ditched the hanging shelf for it because it took up too much room.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

I second Frontier play. I have had one if they're small boxes for 4 years and really liked it. It seems well designed and I have not had any issues with the handles or latches. It seals great, and I have not had any leaks. Also, no rust on mine (the box is aluminum, and none of my hardware is rusting). Best drybox value around, and I really like the way they don't use rivets.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

I picked up a smaller Frontier Play dry box last year to use as a kitchen box with no legs. I was a little hesitant about the brand but I've been pleasantly surprised with how good it is compared to my Cambridge. Once you peel off the ugly sticker, it seems every bit as good. The only reason I wouldn't get one for my main dry box is the lack tabs for frame attachment. I plan on getting another smaller one to mount on the back of my Four Wheel Camper.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

bcpnick said:


> I picked up a smaller Frontier Play dry box last year to use as a kitchen box with no legs. I was a little hesitant about the brand but I've been pleasantly surprised with how good it is compared to my Cambridge. Once you peel off the ugly sticker, it seems every bit as good. The only reason I wouldn't get one for my main dry box is the lack tabs for frame attachment. I plan on getting another smaller one to mount on the back of my Four Wheel Camper.


Easy enough to weld frame hangers on yourself or pay a welder a nominal fee to do it for you.


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

I just saw that Frontier Play has used kitchen box on their website for $298


https://frontierplay.com/collections/garage-sale/products/used-dry-boxes?variant=4549748064284


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I have owned and loved a frontier play dry box. It was used as the kitchen box and dragged in and out of every camp for about 4 years. I got a new boat and the box was sold with my old boat. 

If a frontier play box has dimension that fit your boat they are great. They didn't have what i wanted for my new boat so I went another direction. if they did have a 40"x15"x15" I would have bought another, but that is not the case. 

In short if it fits your boat don't turn your nose up at frontier play. I am interested in getting 2 of the personal boxes.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

caverdan said:


> If you live in Colorado, I'd go check out Down River in Denver. Zach helped me design a kitchen box to my liking and knew things about the design I had never thought of. The price was in the $800 range. I couldn't be happier with it and they had it completed on the day they said they would. I can tell it will last me the rest of my life.


While DRE makes their own frames and other products, they farm the sheet metal/drybox work out to Colorado Frame Supply in Salida. It might be worth calling Kurt (owner and proprietor of CFS) directly and see about getting a more reasonable price on one.



AZJefe said:


> I just saw that Frontier Play has used kitchen box on their website for $298
> 
> 
> https://frontierplay.com/collections/garage-sale/products/used-dry-boxes?variant=4549748064284


yeah....and they aren't usually "used"...just scratch and dent. I got my 37" box from the "Garage Sale" page and there were only a few scratches on it (neither of which was nearly as bad as anything that it saw in the first hour of use on the river). One of the personal boxes I got at the same time had some dried water stains on it...but they washed right off. No gaurantees that they will be that minimal, but I'm sure you could email or call and ask to make sure.


----------



## KipG (Jan 13, 2019)

AZJefe said:


> I just saw that Frontier Play has used kitchen box on their website for $298
> 
> 
> https://frontierplay.com/collections/garage-sale/products/used-dry-boxes?variant=4549748064284


Thanks. I just ordered a new one for $329


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Roadrunner Fabrication (Denver) can make any box you want out of stainless. They aren't in the river gear business which makes them cheaper...but you need to be able to convey the work that need done.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I agree with others that Frontier Play dry boxes are great. I had one on my old boat and loved it. I wish I could have gotten another but the sizing wasn't right for my new rig. The seal was air tight and was plenty durable. I believe that most of these dry boxes are simply way over priced. If the sizing of frontier works, than thats the box to get


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

Partner Steel built a custom kitchen box for me, and it was very reasonable (~$420. They were easy to work with - I'd highly recommend.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

k2andcannoli said:


> Roadrunner Fabrication (Denver) can make any box you want out of stainless. They aren't in the river gear business which makes them cheaper...but you need to be able to convey the work that need done.


I've seen their sign off I-25. Did you have one made by them? Just curious what the weight difference is between a box made of Aluminum and Stainless Steel. If its not crazy heavy...that seems like a box that would last forever and again.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

KipG:

Contact AAA Inflatables in Denver. They do all of their own fabrication on site. They may not have what you want on the floor or on the shelf, but they could probably put it together for you. Memorial Day is their Christmas Season, so the closer you get to there the busier they will be and it will likely take longer.

Best of luck,

Tom


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

Recretec will build you one I am sure. 
Best box you'll ever buy in my opinion.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Jake D said:


> Partner Steel built a custom kitchen box for me, and it was very reasonable (~$420. They were easy to work with - I'd highly recommend.



Nothing like the quality of Partner Steel products, Harvey Partner will make you anything you like, any size and any shape, very reasonable. 



As well, Kurt at Colorado Frame Supply in Salida does great work too, small local business that won't give you the run around like some places in the big cities. 



All Metals welding in Grand Junction makes the Cadillac of Dry Boxes, anything you could want, and as they are a welding and fab shop, you don't pay the markup that you would at a rafting supply store that just farms things out they have no idea / no equipment to make. 



As an aside, a "Dry Box" is that in name only. If it has to stay dry in a flip, put the items in either a pelican box or dry bag inside the "dry box".


----------



## Albuquerque Doug (Sep 22, 2014)

A second on Kip's DRE recommendation. Good stuff, Maynard. https://www.downriverequip.com/rigg...en-box-up-to-18-in-x-40-in-x-16-deep-pid-2123


----------



## skixc (May 16, 2009)

https://www.downriverequip.com/kitchen-boxes-cid-83 Lots of options on the DRE website for kitchen boxes with legs


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

skixc said:


> https://www.downriverequip.com/kitchen-boxes-cid-83 Lots of options on the DRE website for kitchen boxes with legs





Wow, I called them as there's not a price on their website, starting at $ 850 for the box itself, and then the options. Never before saw a $1000.00 dry box, and when I asked the guy on the phone for a rough cost on one with legs, he said it would be close to a grand !! I asked "1000.00 ? Does it talk, or row the boat? They didn't see my humor... Imagine that. 



Having run a business making river equipment, including dry boxes, and given the increase in today's aluminum pricing from back then, you've about $225.00 in material, and about 3 hours of labor to manufacture the box you want with legs, this is pretty hard to stomach, unless you're rolling in spare cash and just want to overpay an extraordinary amount. But then as P.T Barnum said, there's a sucker born every minute. 



Someone said Kurt Glaser here in Sailda at Colorado Raft Frame is the subcontractor they use for their boxes, it would seem that one could cut out the middleman by calling 719-221-4138 or [email protected] and see what he charges. 



Just sayin.


----------



## KipG (Jan 13, 2019)

Welp...


I bought the Frontier Play, and I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Send them that pic and see what they can do to make it right. 





KipG said:


> Welp...
> 
> 
> I bought the Frontier Play, and I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, that's pretty shoddy. I'd do as Fly by night recommended, any reputable shop would stand behind that, doesn't look like it could have been caused by shipping. 



I do wonder why they are using a long bolt as a stud with nuts stacked on it. Seems that would present the possibility of the dry box contents being damaged, if not during normal use, most certainly in a flip. From what I can see of the gasketing it appears to be installed haphazardly, and in a rush..


----------



## ckirrk (Jul 13, 2013)

All Metals in Grand Junction, Colorado does great work. I've had 3 custom dryboxes, 2 raft frames and the fuel tank for a snout built by them. I have no complaints. I will use them again for my next project.

I have 5 frontier play dryboxes that are still getting used 3-4 trips a year. I have no complaints with the products. I've only had to return one of the boxes I purchased from them and they were very apologetic and paid shipping both ways for the return and the replacement. My oldest frontierplay box was purchased in 2010. I've had to tighten Nuts on the hinges and latches but that 's just maintenance stuff. I've never had a kitchen box with legs and all don't think I'd ever want one either. I went on a trip that had one and It was such a pain in the a#@ we stopped setting it up after a week and just hauled the kitchen to shore in it.

Just saying, it's all a matter of personal preference. find what makes you happy and stick with it
Cheers,ck


----------



## KipG (Jan 13, 2019)

Just a quick update on the dented Frontier Play box. I contacted them and sent that pic. He apologized profusely, and gave me 3 very reasonable options to make it right. Overall, I'm very impressed with the customer service!


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Sadly many people wouldn't have returned to the conversation to convey Darren's intention to make it right. I've dealt with him a few times over the years and had no doubt he'd resolve the issue. He's helped lots of people, myself included, get on the water when they otherwise might not have been able to afford it. He's a stand up guy for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a comment about kitchen boxes. Do not, *DO NOT* put shelves or any kind of dividers in them. It limits your ability to change up gear based on the current trips needs, just my humble opinion.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kitchen box is over rated*

My two cents that putting kitchen stuff in a dedicated dry box has some drawbacks:

1. No river kitchen comprises enough stuff to fill a whole dry box. If it does, it needs to be re-thought.

2. I do not care to remove a whole dry box out of my boat and carry it onto land, and then later eat shit in my boat at night because there is no box in the bay it is supposed to be in.

3. The box gets neglected over the years and ends up being full of gross stuff, too many can openers, too many knives etc. I mention this from seeing other people's kitchen boxes.

4. People who are not cooking abuse the kitchen box while it is deployed at camp and it becomes a jumbled mess of crap.

All that said, I will just say that my crew and I use the method we used as commercial guides which is simply just less stuff. Cook utensils are in one ammo can, spices are an ammo can, things like cutting boards, plates, foil, oil, PAM, lighter, ziploks, paper towels, etc. are in one rocket box. So 1 rocket box and two ammo cans = kitchen. Heavy metal and steel bowls are usually carried in someones drop bag load.

Respectfully submitted,

Pedro


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a couple of quick comments. Kitchen boxes with legs are kind of pointless IMHO. You can't put any serious weight on the lid with it down and legs in normal camp position. Think a bucket of dishwater and a stove. Wants to tip right over. Have one that came with my boat, don't use it like that any more. I would love to see anyone anywhere make a kitchen box with legs in three hours. That's total BS. That shit doesn't cut and weld itself together. Anyone who fabricates and builds things will tell you that. This stuff takes time. Especially if it's custom build to fit stuff and you care enough to make it right. And last, Kurt at CFS is a good guy and deserves your business if your close enough to make it work. Good build quality and craftsmanship for a fair price. You can't go wrong working with him and Carter. And one more thing. That frontier box was damaged in shipping by being dropped on that corner or more likely backed into with a forklift while sitting in a warehouse or loading dock. There's my 2 cents.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Gotta disagree there, James. A kitchen box w/o legs is worthless IMO. We bought a Frontier Play KB and used it for years(w/o complaint) and then had Mike DeHoff at EddyLine Welding in Moab build us a custom frame and dry boxes. Including a kitchen box w/ legs. He uses .100 aluminum, so it's burly box for sure. The lid is useful for what it's designed for. Staging pots and stuff. Yes, if one put a bucket of water on the lid, it would probably tip over, but you have to ask, why would you do that? We've never washed dishes or cooked on the kitchen box lid. We don't have dividers in it, but my wife is the only one that can pack it up. We're pretty sure out KB is the reason we get invited on some trips.


----------



## Kodiak. (Aug 17, 2016)

To answer quickly the topic of this post; Yes. Many of the above mentioned companies will make kitchen boxes.

As to the merits of a kitchen box:

A well-organized kitchen box has proven to be a real trip MVP time and time again. Just like almost everything in life it comes down to execution. If you don't clean, organize, and restock your kitchen box after each trip you are asking for an eventual rats nest of mismatched and broken kitchen gear. 

I love the fact that you can just grab it with a buddy and haul all the ESSENTIALS up to camp in a single go. It's no fun having to run back to the raft multiple times to search for a pot or aluminum foil or whatever. 

That being said -- I present to you the Cadillac of Kitchen Boxes from Recretec...

The side tables have adjustable legs and are made out of lightweight molded drybox lids that fit snuggly in the actual drybox lid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

tmacc said:


> Gotta disagree there, James. A kitchen box w/o legs is worthless IMO. We bought a Frontier Play KB and used it for years(w/o complaint) and then had Mike DeHoff at EddyLine Welding in Moab build us a custom frame and dry boxes. Including a kitchen box w/ legs. He uses .100 aluminum, so it's burly box for sure. The lid is useful for what it's designed for. Staging pots and stuff. Yes, if one put a bucket of water on the lid, it would probably tip over, but you have to ask, why would you do that? We've never washed dishes or cooked on the kitchen box lid. We don't have dividers in it, but my wife is the only one that can pack it up. We're pretty sure out KB is the reason we get invited on some trips.



I have a nice kitchen box and know how to cook. Gets me more than one invite a year. tmacc is correct. 
I also think carrying 3 or 4 rocket boxes instead of one kitchen box is a waste of time and bending over is to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Kodiak. said:


> To answer quickly the topic of this post; Yes. Many of the above mentioned companies will make kitchen boxes.
> 
> As to the merits of a kitchen box:
> 
> ...


 
What is the box size? I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Kodiak.; said:


> That being said -- I present to you the Cadillac of Kitchen Boxes from Recretec...
> 
> 
> 
> The side tables have adjustable legs and are made out of lightweight molded drybox lids that fit snuggly in the actual drybox lid.




Skottle cooking for the win!!!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

ACheateaux said:


> Skottle cooking for the win!!!


You say skottle, I say discada.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I have a comment about kitchen boxes. Do not, *DO NOT* put shelves or any kind of dividers in them. It limits your ability to change up gear based on the current trips needs, just my humble opinion.


ADJUSTABLE dividers are the bees knees and it took my kitchen box from a maddening chore to a delight to have on a trip. This picture is from my regular drybox but the system is identical.
https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums...88b31e52f8bfaa3f14bd7_11003.jpg?dl=1552328525


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

MT4Runner said:


> You say skottle, I say discada.


Taco Disco.... from where I sit...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

elkhaven said:


> Taco Disco.... from where I sit...



yum


----------

